
Microsoft Windows NT OS/2 Design Workbook (1989) - taspeotis
http://gate.upm.ro/os/LABs/Windows_OS_Internals_Curriculum_Resource_Kit-ACADEMIC/WindowsResearchKernel-WRK/NT_Design_Workbook/Get_Workbook/
======
brudgers
Seeing the files in various Microsoft product formats reminds me that Office
was at least partially dogfood for a growing company.

